# Rutgers' Bee-ginner's Beekeeping 3-Day Course



## RutgersOCPE (Feb 10, 2012)

Bee-giners Beekeeping
May 16: 9am to 4pm, May 17: 9am to 4pm & May 18: 9am to 12pm 
Bordentown, NJ | $190

This two and a half-day program covers the basics of apiculture by providing comprehensive information and hands-on experience to help students start, maintain and care for a honey bee colony. Whether you have no experience or a few years as an apiarist under your belt, you will gain valuable insights from our seasoned instructors who share the knowledge they have gained through 45+ years of combined experience.


----------

